# Where to get the best price on flat leather lathe belts?



## ome (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,
my 11" Logan will need a new leather belt, i just bought a bench flat belt lacer to use the clip method. 
The original belt is glued. 
I am also confused as to which side is up, not on the  pulleys. 
Also, can one use a narrower belt to replace a wider one. 
Lastly, which side of the belt faces up?
When i bought my logan 6 months ago, the flat belt on the cone pulleys was with the shiney  side facing up , but when a couple of buddies came by to help me , they noticed the belt was on incorrectly, so between the both of them and a 10" screwdriver, they were able to reverse the belt. 
Now the smooth or fur side is against the pulley, with the flesh side facing up. 
Any info greatly appreciated,
jon


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 6, 2013)

It has always been said the flesh side goes to the pulleys.  If your lucky an got a Graingers near by they have clips.  Although Clipper has
a site, but the confusion is the numbering or lettering system for the clip size.   Like buying a pair of shoes confusing. shoe sizes dont seem
to match anymore.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 6, 2013)

The flesh side runs against the pulleys. When I had need for leather belting,I laced them together with a continuous length of copper wire of a fairly thick gauge. Holes were drilled to receive the lacing,and grooves were cut on the flesh(pulley) side of the belting. The copper wire sank into the grooves and did not click when it ran over the pulleys. Do not groove the hair side of the leather as most of the strength of the leather is in the hair side.

We have a co. called Hampton Rubber in this area. They carry a surprising number of things,including fabric impregnated belting that will not keep stretching forever like leather will. It might be wise to locate such a co. near you,and go and see what kinds of artificial belting material they might carry. Leather can be a pain since it keeps on stretching,and you have to keep re locating the stitched joint.


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 6, 2013)

Best place to get leather drive belts is from John Knox.
http://www.leatherdrivebelts.com/index.html

If you go to the FAQ section on his site John says to run the hair side to the pulleys.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a new one on me folks. We always ran the rough side to the pulleys. I'm not saying you can't, I'm saying we never did.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Nov 6, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> That's a new one on me folks. We always ran the rough side to the pulleys. I'm not saying you can't, I'm saying we never did.
> 
> "Billy G"


Hi Bill,
Thanks for giving your opinion, i do appreciate it. 
now i am confused because my buddy has been doing this for over 25 years as a hobby and is atleast 70 years old and has refurbished all sorts of old machine, and his buddy say flesh side on the pulley. 
Which is the correct way and why?
thanks,
jon


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 6, 2013)

Old Engine website Paragraph 22
http://www.old-engine.com/belts2.htm


South Bend lathe bulletin pg. 2
http://www.wewilliams.net/docs/Belt Splicing Instructions - Bulletin No 600.pdf

Wikipedia 3rd paragraph of flat belt section
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belt_(mechanical)

RustyIron.com 2nd paragraph
http://www.rustyiron.com/Articles/beltingnotesandr.html

Machinery's Handbook 16th edition pg. 938
"The maximum pulling power is obtained by running the grain or hair side of the belt next to the pulley faces."


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 6, 2013)

Just thought I'd throw out another possible source for belting Al Bino Machining and Custom Flatbelts

I've been very happy with the "composite" belt I've got on my 11" SB but he also offers leather belts as an option.

FWIW - I've only ever seen "flesh-side down".  

-Ron


----------



## f350ca (Nov 6, 2013)

Just to through out another option, if your not being a purist, a serpentine belt ran inside out works well as a flat belt. they come in all length and widths.

Greg


----------



## ome (Nov 7, 2013)

f350ca said:


> Just to through out another option, if your not being a purist, a serpentine belt ran inside out works well as a flat belt. they come in all length and widths.
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg,
do u use clips to put it on the lathe?
thanks,

Jon


----------



## f350ca (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah sorry Jon, never thought about needing to splice it in order get it on the lathe. I've used them where they were just put around open pulleys.

Greg


----------



## ome (Nov 7, 2013)

Seems like Don has provided 4 - 5 documented suggested positions of the flat leather belt. Even the machinists handbook mentions that the hair side ahould be against the pulley. 
Jon


----------



## tbody321 (Jan 23, 2014)

ome said:


> Thanks Greg,
> do u use clips to put it on the lathe?
> thanks,
> 
> Jon



i recently did the serp belt conversion on my sb hvy 10 and its working good. 
so far.  took me a few different glues but nailed it with the loktite for plaztics..dried in minutes with just a few clamps


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd their are any Amish in your area you can usually get a leather belt from them.

That's where I get mine .8 dollars for the last one including clips crimped on 

Scruffy


----------

